# Deworming failure



## Columbidae (Sep 4, 2006)

I am having no success eradicating a helminthic infection in a really neat feral pigeon I brought in last month. It seems no matter what dewormer I throw at it, the bird keeps passing worm eggs in his stool (detected via fecal wet mounts under microscopic exam). They are NOT tapeworms. 

I have tried Ivermectin three times in ever-increasing doses, Praziquantel, and Pyrantel pamoate. The meds were administered at 14-day intervals. The bird weighs approximately 330 grams. I have tried Mediworm tablets (Medpet, South Africa; Pyrantel pamoate 20 mg + Praziquantel 5 mg); Ivermectin (0.25 mg by mouth); and liquid pyrantel pamoate (3 mg/bird by mouth). Fecal wet mounts continue to show worm eggs after treatment. Ugh!

According to Gerry Dorrestein’s formulary for allometric metabolic dosing, the Praziquantel dose should be more like 18 mg, whereas the Mediworm tablet only supplies 5 mg. Dorrestein’s dose for Ivermectin should be about 0.14 mg. I tried that, then bumped it up to 0.20 mg, and finally up to 0.25 mg, and still no luck. 

I will NOT consider using Fenbendazole, which can cause idoiopathic liver disease. In other words, you kill the worms and maybe the bird too.

Suggestions please… Should I try the dewormers at a different dosage? Try something else? Should I repeat the meds at shorter than 2-week intervals? Your thoughts are greatly appreciated!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

3 drops of ivermectin down its throat should get the worms.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

what kind of worms are you seeing??
i usually treat the gulls, pigeons, and crows with drontal plus, it of course doesn't kills all kind worms but it gets alot, for a piji that size i give 1/4 pill then another in 10 days.
could it be coccidia cysts your seeing?? have you tried albon?


----------



## Columbidae (Sep 4, 2006)

*Roundworms*

Altgirl, the eggs are from a roundworm, probably capillaria. They are helminths and not Eimeria coccidia oocysts which are protozoa.

Tex, I am using the injectable form of Ivermectin diluted down to a bird appropriate dose, whereas you are probably using more dilute cattle drench. Three drops of my concentrated stuff would paralyze a bird.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

are you diluting the ivermectin with propylene glycol?? sometimes iver can pass to quickly in the system of a bird if it's diluted in water.
once mixed it no good after 14 days, so maybe it went bad for the second treatment?
maybe an injection is the way to go for this guy


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

have you tried Moxidectin Plus from Siegel pigeons?

"Moxidectin Plus - This wormer has all of the benefits of Moxidectin along with the added ingredient of praziquantel for tapeworm control, making this the best all-round wormer for pigeons. Developed by Dr. Colin Walker, "The Flying Vet." (Australian Pigeon Company)"


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ed said:


> have you tried Moxidectin Plus from Siegel pigeons?
> 
> "Moxidectin Plus - This wormer has all of the benefits of Moxidectin along with the added ingredient of praziquantel for tapeworm control, making this the best all-round wormer for pigeons. Developed by Dr. Colin Walker, "The Flying Vet." (Australian Pigeon Company)"


Yep, I was just going to mention this one, our local racing club president told me all about it. 

I would recommend you also give the bird a good liver detox when you are done.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If you increase dosage of the dewormer, you are risking to poison your birds.
Rather try small piece of garlic clove (popcorn size) down the throat every second day, for a week.


----------

